# Teak Patio Furniture?



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Does anyone have teak patio furniture? Opinions? Will be in the market soon and curious what people's experiences have been.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I looked real hard at teak the last time we purchased. It seemed like the cheaper stuff wasn't the best quality and you had to be careful how you searched. If it looked like a good deal you need to confirm that the wood species is teak. I know several websites would list it as "teak" color or something like that and use Acadia or eucalyptus


----------



## Tablerock (May 3, 2021)

I had a teak outdoor dining table and chairs for ~12 years, then passed it to my brother in law who used it for another 10 years. Loved it. Need to put teak oil on it each year, and had to replace some of the screws that eventually gave out from multiple moves. (ahead of the teak!) It turns a grey ash color without the teak oil, which also looked cool but the surface started to get a bit rough to the rough, so I used teak oil. I also have a teak coffee table that I've used for the past 20 years, and still use. Love it.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

@rhanna Agreed on the "fake" teak. We are looking at getting our furniture (if we go that route) from a place in Atlanta that seems to be pretty reputable company who gets good reviews (https://www.atlantateak.com/). Definitely will go and visit and look before making a decision. Just trying to look at options right now and figure out what we want.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

Not sure if its any help but T Gregory in St.Augustine Fl has really nice teak furniture.Not sure if you can order and have it delivered/shipped direct to your home.I have a lot of it from them and every piece is excellent quality.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's the best outdoor furniture money can buy. PERSONALLY, I do not like the "aged" look. I pressure wash and oil. Or at least, I will, now that I have a teak lounger I bought on FB marketplace. If you're quick, you can usually snap up a nice set thats filthy for cheap. An hour with the pressure washer and it will look brand new. But they go REALLY quick.


----------

